# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  " Pour mettre un coup de frein à la spéculation "

## cassidain

*La taxe sur les plus-values immobilières augmente à Saint-Barth*- Le 30/05/2017 à 09h50 - par Arthur de Boutiny



*La taxe sur les plus-values immobilières, qui sapplique à Saint-Barth également à la résidence principale, sélèvera à 35 % si le vendeur occupe son bien depuis moins de cinq ans, au lieu de 20 % en cas doccupation antérieure, selon une délibération votée par les élus de cette collectivité dOutre-mer.

*" Pour mettre un coup de frein à la spéculation ", a justifié Bruno Magras, président de la Collectivité de Saint-Barthélemy où les prix de limmobilier senvolent sur la petite île des Antilles qui doit sa fortune au tourisme de luxe.
Pour les biens autres que la résidence principale, le taux a été porté à 35 % si le vendeur détient le bien depuis moins de huit ans. Il restera à 20 % si la détention est supérieure à huit ans.
Selon la nouvelle règle fiscale, le montant de la plus-value imposable sera diminué par un abattement de 10 % par an à partir de la huitième année de détention du bien immobilier. Et par un abattement de 20 % par an, sil sagit dune résidence principale.
" Le ralentissement des transactions, cest lobjectif recherché ", a encore expliqué Bruno Magras. " Ce que lon veut faire, cest arrêter ce marché haussier qui est en train de nuire à la population, au risque que plus un jeune de lîle ne puisse accéder à la propriété ", a développé le président, réélu en mars dernier et tenant ainsi une de ses promesses de campagne.
Lurbanisation galopante et la hausse des prix de limmobilier et des loyers sont parmi les principaux sujets de préoccupation sur lîle. _(AFP)_

----------


## tim

The article says something like the following, but I welcome a more idiomatic translation -

"To put a blow of brake to the speculation", has justified Bruno Magras, President of the Community of Saint Barthelemy where the prices of real estate to fly on the small island of the West Indies which must his fortune to the tourism of luxury.
For property other than the principal residence, the rate has been increased to 35% if the seller holds the property for less than eight years. It will remain at 20% if the detention is greater than eight years.

According to the new fiscal rule, the amount of the taxable value will be decreased by a deduction of 10 per cent per year from the eighth year of detention of the property. And by a reduction factor of 20 per cent per year, if it is of a principal residence.
"The slowdown of transactions, it is the objective sought", has yet explained Bruno Magras. "What we want to do is stop this bull market which is in the process of harming the population, at the risk that the more a young of the island can access to property", has developed the President, re-elected last March and thus taking one of its campaign promises.
The Galloping urbanization and the rise of the prices of real estate and rents are among the principal subjects of concern on the island. (AFP)

----------


## LuckyKid

Another take, per Google Chrome:

*"To put a brake on speculation"**The tax on real estate gains increases in Saint-Barth* 

- The 30/05/2017 at 09:50 - by Arthur de Boutiny 
*The tax on real estate gains, which applies to Saint-Barth also to the main residence, Will be 35% if the seller occupies his property for less than five years, instead of 20% in case of previous occupation, according to a decision voted by the elected representatives of this overseas collectivity.* "To put a brake on speculation," justified Bruno Magras, president of the Collectivity of St. Barthelemy where property prices soar on the small island of the West Indies that owes its fortune to luxury tourism. For property other than the principal residence, the rate has been increased to 35% if the seller has held the property for less than eight years. It will remain at 20% if the detention is more than eight years. Under the new tax rule, the amount of the taxable gain will be reduced by a reduction of 10% per annum from the eighth year of ownership of the property. And by a deduction of 20% per year, if it is a main residence. "The slowdown in transactions is the goal," Bruno Magras said. "What we want to do is to stop this bull market which is damaging the population, at the risk that more a young person of the island can not reach the property," the president, re-elected Last March and thus holding one of its campaign promises. Rampant urbanization and rising property and rental prices are among the main concerns on the island. _(AFP)_

----------


## stbartshopper

Does this mean that if the property is held long enough, there would be virtually no capital gains tax? It may be that the people who can afford these properties may not be influenced by this change? A goal of reducing real estate transactions sure would seem to hurt the local real estate companies.

----------

